# Stone Knives



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2006)

Here`s four stone knives I just completed. The one on the front has a flint blade and the back three have obsidian blades.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2006)

Another angle.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 4, 2006)

Again some great work Nic.  

Hoss


----------



## ramsey (Jun 4, 2006)

Nick- knives are nice for sure. Which type will out-preform the other as to cutting edge and duribility etc?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2006)

Ramsey, obsidian is by far the sharper of the two. It`s a minimum of 600 times sharper than a surgical scalpel. You don`t usually feel an obsidian cut. 
A good high quality flint blade is not quite as sharp as obsidian, but still sharper than steel knives and is much more durable than obsidian due to the hardness of the stone.
For a knife that I plan on usin`, flint is my stone of choice.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice looking blades.


----------



## mikelogg (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice Craftmanship Nic.what Do You Use To Bind The Blade To The Handle?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2006)

Mike, the knife in the front is held together with pine pitch glue and wrapped with deer sinew. The other three are held together with deer hoof glue and wrapped with deer sinew.


----------



## LJay (Jun 4, 2006)

Man Nick, them thangs is purty as a puppy dog!!! That Red and Black looks like a Ga. Bulldog knife!!!!!!!


----------



## ramsey (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Nick- that is about what I figured.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 5, 2006)

I have one of Nick's knives and I have no problem in telling folks that they are of the best craftsmanship I have ever seen.  If any of you are looking for a "sho-nuff" collector's item, you need to get a knife from Nick.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow!
Sue


----------



## justme (Jun 5, 2006)

They look Great!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments ya`ll.     Phil, yours is the one LJay called the "Bulldog" knife.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 6, 2006)

great lookin knives nick. i was wandering what is your thoughts on gut hafting verses sinew.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Nic do you sell them?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 6, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Hey Nic do you sell them?



Or trade them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2006)

I sell and trade them. PM me for details. 

Bam Bam, I have used gut, but it is aggravatin` to clean and is not as strong as sinew. When you wet a piece of sinew and wrap it tightly, it stretches a little. When wet, the natural glue in the sinew activates and helps bond everything together. As it dries, it shrinks and forms a very tight bond. Sinew is so strong that I`ve never seen anyone who could take a piece of it the size of #8 sewin` thread and break it between their fingers. It`s tough!
It`s real easy to get the sinew from your deer. after you skin it, look at the backstraps. There will be two silvery strips about one inch wide on either side of the backbone, coverin` the backstraps. They will run from the hindquarter all the way up and run into the front shoulder. Take a dull butter knife (I use a long deer leg bone awl) and slide it between the sinew and the meat. work it up and down the length of the sinew freein` it from the meat. After it it free, then cut it loose at the top and bottom and put it aside to dry. On each leg, there is a tendon on the front and backside of each legbone. These will be about big around as a pencil. remove these as well and set aside to dry. Keep out of reach of varmints.

When you are ready to use the backstrap sinew, just wring it between you hands and it will fiber up and partly separate. Simply pull of the fibers in widths that you need. 
On the leg sinew, pound it between two rocks to soften it up, pull of the protective cover sheet, and pull off fibers as you need them.


----------



## CAL (Jun 6, 2006)

With out a doubt,ole Nick was born late in time.Shoulder been here with the early settlers and the mountain men.

Where did ya learn all that stuff nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Cal,  I learned through a combination of trial and error, research in libraries, countless hours in the woods tryin` things out and experimentin`, and two good friends, Ben Kirkland and John Tuttle. The work these two turn out makes mine look like kids play.
Livin` history and primitive skills are a lot of fun and are a never endin` class where you learn something new every time. I`m not satisfied just knowin` the trees, critters, stone and everything else out there. I want to learn and know the practical use and applications for all these things. Our ancestors knew these things. I feel a very real need to know them as well. It helps me to see through their eyes.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 7, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Thanks Cal,  I learned through a combination of trial and error, research in libraries, countless hours in the woods tryin` things out and experimentin`, and two good friends, Ben Kirkland and John Tuttle. The work these two turn out makes mine look like kids play.
> Livin` history and primitive skills are a lot of fun and are a never endin` class where you learn something new every time. I`m not satisfied just knowin` the trees, critters, stone and everything else out there. I want to learn and know the practical use and applications for all these things. Our ancestors knew these things. I feel a very real need to know them as well. It helps me to see through their eyes.




and we need more folks like you around to keep this tradition alive..... 

some , no MOST of these low pants wearing kids nowa day could last 2 days in the wilderness ..... 

and again nick a BIG thanks for all the pix you post , you are truly a southern gentleman ....


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nugefan said:
			
		

> and again nick a BIG thanks for all the pix you post , you are truly a southern gentleman ....



For sure!
Sue


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nick,
You ever think about writing a book on it?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 7, 2006)

I dont think he really wants to sell em I have not heard back from my PM yet


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I dont think he really wants to sell em I have not heard back from my PM yet



He may think you are trouble


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry about that Branch. Fixin` to send you a PM in a few minutes!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2006)

Alright Branch, PM sent!!
Woodie 13, there are a right smart of books out there on these various subjects and some are written by folks that know what they are doin`. Unfortunately, there are also some books that would serve better in an outhouse! A friend of mine told me last year that I should write a book on my life, but I`m a little leery of that. If I reveal that much information I might get thrown in jail and watch the key get thrown away!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 8, 2006)

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> He may think you are trouble


He would not know that Im trouble unless somebody TOLD him I was.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 8, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> He would not know that Im trouble unless somebody TOLD him I was.



somebodies always gonna tell Buddy .....  

So Branch which one are you looking at  , all of em are just awesome.... 

and to know the person that made it makes it even better ....


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> He would not know that Im trouble unless somebody TOLD him I was.


The word's out on you, Branch. And you capri britches.

Nick, another fine job on the blades. I gotta get me one of them.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 8, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> The word's out on you, Branch. And you capri britches.
> 
> Nick, another fine job on the blades. I gotta get me one of them.


Why dont you buy them in pairs and send one to me, since I did not get my Christmas present yet.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Why dont you buy them in pairs and send one to me, since I did not get my Christmas present yet.



I didn't get mine either. Yours must've gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 8, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> I didn't get mine either. Yours must've gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## Inatree (Jun 8, 2006)

Nicodemus

You know stuff, dont cha ?
If lights ever go out in America Im going to camp in your yard for a year and learn some stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2006)

Inatree said:
			
		

> Nicodemus
> 
> You know stuff, dont cha ?
> If lights ever go out in America Im going to camp in your yard for a year and learn some stuff.



I know just enough to be a danger, usually to myself!! 

Come on! Might better bring you a shelter, bandages, rubbin` alchohol, and some extra firewood. I`ll have everything else. Stay outa the garden and don`t try to pet the Blue Heeler though.


----------



## Inatree (Jun 9, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> I know just enough to be a danger, usually to myself!!
> 
> Come on! Might better bring you a shelter, bandages, rubbin` alchohol, and some extra firewood. I`ll have everything else. Stay outa the garden and don`t try to pet the Blue Heeler though.



And a Blue Heeler too ! You are an interesting fella Nicodemus.
I used to have one but had to give him up (to someone that admired him as much as me)when I moved to Georgia. He was a bit on the dingo side and wouldnt have done well or been very happy in the suburbs, he is very territorial and smart enough to get into a lot of trouble.
They sure are handy aren't they.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 12, 2006)

Nico I've Said It Before You Are A Man Of Awesome Talent .
B T W ,how Long Does It Take To Make One Of The Knives In The Pics ?,(total, Time Blade And Attachment To The Handle)


----------



## short stop (Jun 13, 2006)

cant wait to get mine  ----Ryan


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2006)

Bigabow, dependin` on my frame of mind, anywhere from one to three hours of work is involved in makin` one.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 13, 2006)

Man Thats Perty Darn Fast If Ya Ask Me !you Da Man


----------



## short stop (Jun 17, 2006)

well mine has  a new home and I'm a very happy ---  Nick is a  straight  up man to deal with my freinds ---I will include a pic  or two of my  knife ---Thanks NIC ,   
 Ryan


----------



## short stop (Jun 17, 2006)

here a little closer view


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks ya`ll. If anyone receivin` a piece of my work is not completely satisfied, just holler and I`ll do what it takes to make it right, no questions asked. I want folks to be happy with what they`re gettin`.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jun 20, 2006)

That makes for a pretty home for a pretty knife, fellas!
Sue


----------



## Al33 (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, not sure what I was doing the week this thread was running, but I sure missed it. Found it by accident looking for something else, but sure glad I did.

Awesome looking knives Nick, but like most here I am sure, I have come to expect nothing less from your hands. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!

Also, thanks for the sinew harvesting information. I'm going to do this on my next deer.


----------

